# Turbo return line???



## Def_Jammer (Sep 16, 2004)

ok...I've already tired seaching for this but didnt find anything.

I have a 1996 240SX with a KA24DE
The question I have it how big should the return line should be for the oil???
The bigger the better???

any help would be great.
thx


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

mines 3/4" rubber line....it should DEF be bigger than the supply if thats what you mean. ide say go 3/4" as well


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

tommy, you're using heater hose........????? bad bad bad bad bad!!!!!


----------



## nissanphile (Sep 9, 2004)

well, because of hydraulics it should be at least the size of the supply line. but since pressure is going to be constant through the system...


----------



## Def_Jammer (Sep 16, 2004)

so should I use a steel braided(sp?) 3/4" line...if so where could I find one???


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

The turbo return line is not under pressure. It just returns the oil to the crankcase. You can use a 1/2" NPT fitting with a hose barb for use with oil-resistant tubing.

Here's mine (SR20DE with HotShot turbo kit) viewed from below (turbo on the right, block on the left):









Lew


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

lshadoff said:


> The turbo return line is not under pressure. It just returns the oil to the crankcase. You can use a 1/2" NPT fitting with a hose barb for use with oil-resistant tubing.
> 
> Here's mine (SR20DE with HotShot turbo kit) viewed from below (turbo on the right, block on the left):
> 
> ...


very clean Lew... :thumbup:


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

run at least -10 for the return. on s13 det's, we run -12.

with a KA24DE-T, there is plenty of room to run a -10 or -12  









here's an example of how we setup the oil returns on honda b-series.


----------



## Def_Jammer (Sep 16, 2004)

thx for all the help!!!


----------



## spdracerUT (Jun 11, 2002)

Damn Javier! that's pretty  With the oil return, big is good. You want the oil to just dumps through it with no restriction at all. If the oil line were too small, or go kinked, it could cause oil to get backed up into the center section. I think that causes seals and whatnot to bust due to the built-up pressure.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

myoung said:


> very clean Lew... :thumbup:


Cleaner.... Javier.... :thumbup: !!!!


----------



## skets (Jun 17, 2004)

is there a reason you all use braided steel lines, i have a stainless steel line but i honestly dont know anyone else that does ... so would one of u torbo gods explain the benefits.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

The benefit is resistance to heat and puncture. Nothing major just something that holds up better in the harsh environment of a turbo engine bay.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

and its blinging y0


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

javierb14 said:


> and its blinging y0


Blang Blang...


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

w3rd


----------

